# anyone use a closed face spinning reel



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

i have just bought an abu closed face spinning reel, and have been practice casting in the backyard , i have found so far that they are EXTREMLY easy to use and super accurate, in fact almost as accurate as my baitcasters but able to cast superlight weights no problem , but,and theres always a but , i havent seen anyone ever using them, , i realise they are fresh water only, but seem great , why arnt they more popular :? :? :?


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

like this one?


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

similar Ash, but its called model 276, and does not look as flash as your one , possibly a lower end model , but works great and that drag adjustent is super it is actually a serrated ring that goes round the body of the reel where that black band goes round your reel, are they any good :?:


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

That one is priced at $30..........does it get any lower?

I have never use one, but note they only take 8lb max, not bad, but what is the drag like under pressure? I think the design of these cannot handle big loads?

Ash


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

OOHHH, mine must be a few models up then, as it was about $40, yeah mate 8ld line was spooled on it and the drag is super, must admit, am a bit keen to use it in fresh, SO accurate to cast.


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Let me know how it goes!


----------



## Ironsides (Jul 10, 2006)

Barry, Used to use them all the time in the UK for what they call coarse fishing with light lines (2lb) and 13 foot rods. Fantastic reels. Not like the one in your photo these had a button for line pickup and release.

Ian


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

I've never really understood the benefit of having a closed faced spinning reel - can anyone explain what the benefits are and why you would select a closed face over a standard spinning reel? I remember having one as a kid, but have got to admit that I've never missed it....


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

caught2 said:


> That little reel taught me patience and determination. You had to be incredibly determined to fish with it as it was forever jamming up, and would get bigger birdsnests than the world's most temperamental baitcaster


Yep cursed the bloody one I had also


----------



## bushwoodboy (Oct 5, 2006)

Yeah Baz, I have a real cheapie that I've had for years. Shimano I think. Still give it a run every now & then. The thing casts a mile even with light weight & have never had a with problem with birdsnests. Never had anything real substantial on it though. Drag worked fine on small fish, but I think it might be a bit suss on anything bigger. Mal


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

So good for kids learning to cast? (kids = 3-4 yo)

Ash


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

I grew up as a kid using them until I could master the "open faced" ones. I got 2 for the kids (3 and 6) and they are brilliant for them as they are so easy to cast. I got a couple of reasonale ones for them as when they are too cheap they seize up pretty quickly.

I would be careful with them in the salt though as they can bring a bit of water back inside the reel with no place for it to go. But we've been cleaning them after use and they are holding up well.


----------



## bushwoodboy (Oct 5, 2006)

Ash, great little reels for the kids to learn on. Of course up here in Qld we are presented with an alvey sidecast at birth  Mal


----------



## Ferret (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi Barry

I've got 3 of them. All Daiwa 80,100,120

I find that the one hand operation and their accuracy is great in the canoe. Not sure how they would go with a 'really' big fish though. But 'really' big fish don't happen to me very often.

Cheers
John


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

I used one to learn the control before getting a baitcast reel. Zebco in the U.S make allot of them i think


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

One of my first reels was a closed face too, love it to bits, literally, can't remember ever having birdsnest problems and sure I caught a heap of fish on it.


----------

